# Endura Bekleidung



## Martina H. (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo an Alle,

kennt jemand von Euch diese Klamotten, speziell die Hosen?

http://www.awcycles.co.uk/search/p_all/index.aspx

Ich brauche noch eine Regenhose und hier ist die Gridlock ganz günstig (oder kennt jemd. eine Adresse, wo es die noch günstiger gibt )

Auch würden mich die 3/4 Hosen, bzw. die Baggy interessieren.

Kennt jemd. die Unterschiede zwischen Singletrack/Humvee, die Humvees sind wohl mit Innenhose - aber sonst?

Hat jemd. diese Hosen schon mal irgendwo "live" gesehen/angefasst? Taugen die was?

Danke für Anworten

M.


----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2010)

Hi,

die Gridlock Hose kenne ich nicht. Dafür habe ich die Endura Event Regenhose. Von der bin ich sehr begeistert. Das Packmaß ist zwar nicht das kleinste, aber dafür hält sie von außen dicht, und von innen fühlt man sich nicht ganz wie in einer Plastiktüte. Außerdem kann man am Bund und an den Beinen mit einem Gürtel bzw. mit mehreren Klettverschlüssen die Weite regulieren.
Die Singletrack Baggy hab ich auch, ebenfalls zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit. Das Material ist jedenfalls recht stabil und die Belüftungsreißverschlüsse sind im Sommer auch nicht übel. Meine kam ohne Innenhose, hat aber das Befestigungssystem dafür. Wahrscheinlich kann man sich den Liner da eben separat nachkaufen. Allerdings finde ich die Liner von den meisten Baggys nicht wirklich toll von der Passform und der Verarbeitung, so dass ich eh immer eine normale Radhose drunterziehe, wenn ich ein Polster brauche.
Ich hab allerdings leider etwas mehr bezahlt, als unter deinem Link...
Da überlege ich mir doch glatt, ob ich mir noch eine als Reserve bestelle 
Wie sieht es da eigentlich mit Versandkosten nach D aus? Hast du da schonmal angefragt? 

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (15. Februar 2010)

...das ging ja mal wieder schnell mit der Antwort 

Die Versandkosten habe ich schon mal vorab erfragt. Als Antwort kam:

We ship clothing to Germany.  No shipping charge.
Best regards,

Tim Henney

... heißt doch so viel wie: keine Versandkosten, oder? 

Kannst Du gut Englisch? Zu den Zahlungshinweisen habe ich nämlich gefunden:

"We will accept most credit and debit cards, either securely online, over the phone, by fax or mail. If you wish to pay by cheque or another method, please contact us first and we can advise you further."

Übersetzt: Kreditkarten, vorab Überweisung oder wenn anders gewünscht - Kontakt.

Da ich den Shop nicht kenne würd ich am liebsten auf Rechnung kaufen, müßte aber vorher anfragen, ob das möglich ist (habe keine Kreditkarte). Und da hapert es aber mit meinem Schulenglisch  (ist halt schon länger her). Könntest Du mir da helfen?

M.


----------



## Martina H. (15. Februar 2010)

... kennt noch jemand die Klamotten?

M.


----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> We ship clothing to Germany.  No shipping charge.
> Best regards,
> 
> Tim Henney
> ...



genau 



> Kannst Du gut Englisch? Zu den Zahlungshinweisen habe ich nämlich gefunden:
> 
> "We will accept most credit and debit cards, either securely online, over the phone, by fax or mail. If you wish to pay by cheque or another method, please contact us first and we can advise you further."



Wir akzeptieren die meisten Kredit- und Kundenkarten, entweder sicher übers Internet, via Telefon, Fax oder per Post. (Damit ist wohl keine Online-Überweisung gemeint, sondern nur die Art, wie du die Kreditkartennummer durchgibst)
Wenn Sie mit Scheck oder auf eine andere Art bezahlen wollen, kontaktieren Sie uns bitte erst, so dass wir Sie ausführlicher beraten können.



> Da ich den Shop nicht kenne würd ich am liebsten auf Rechnung kaufen, müßte aber vorher anfragen, ob das möglich ist (habe keine Kreditkarte). Und da hapert es aber mit meinem Schulenglisch  (ist halt schon länger her). Könntest Du mir da helfen?
> 
> M.



Du könntest folgendes schreiben:

Dear Sir or Madam,
I would like to order some clothing items with shipping to Germany.
Since in the online shop it is mentioned, that instead of payment by credit card also other payment methods might be accepted, I am wondering if you would also sell your goods on commission? Which other payment methods besides credit card could you offer?
Best regards...


----------



## Martina H. (15. Februar 2010)

... besten Dank für die Übersetzung , schick ich gleich mal los.

Darf ich noch fragen, welche Größe du hast? Bzw. wie die ausfallen? Ich bin 1,68 m groß/klein und wiege ca 61 kg. M oder S?

M.


----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2010)

Ich (170 cm /82 cm Schrittlänge/ 55 kg) habe beide Hosen in Größe S. Die Länge ist gerade richtig. Oben wären beide vom Schnitt her eigentlich zu weit (wie fast alle Männerhosen ), aber weil es den praktischen Gürtel zum "Zubinden" gibt, stört mich das nicht.


----------



## Martina H. (15. Februar 2010)

...hmh, ich hatte ja überlegt die Damenmodelle zu nehmen - da bin ich mit M bestimmt besser bedient - wenn die nachher zu eng sind hat das ja auch nichts (und Umtausch nach England möchte ich mir lieber ersparen). Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund, warum Du die Herrenmodelle genommen hast?

Sobald der nette Herr geantwortet hat gebe ich Dir wegen der Bezahlung Bescheid...

M.


----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund, warum Du die Herrenmodelle genommen hast?




Hier gibts eine Größentabelle.





Sieht ja in der Tat aus, als wäre Männergröße S ungefähr gleich wie Frauengröße M...

Ich hatte erst auch das Damenmodell von der Singeltrack bestellt, dann aber gleich wieder zurückgeschickt. Die saß zwar vom Umfang her perfekt, aber dafür für meinen Geschmack viel zu tief. Da hätte ich in Bike-Haltung immer krampfhaft das Trikot runterziehen müssen, damit die Unterhose nicht rausschaut. Zumindest hatte ich das Gefühl...
Das Herrenmodell ist da irgendwie ein bisschen höher geschnitten.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Februar 2010)

Bitte beachte, wenn du was nach UK zurückschicken musst, dass es viel teuer ist, als wenn un innerhalb Deutschlands was zurückschickst. Solltest deiner Sache also relativ sicher sein!


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2010)

Lösungsvorschlag: 
Erst mal hier bestellen 
http://www.endurasport.de/afterbuy/shop/storefront/start.aspx?shopid=11079
anprobieren, wieder zurückschicken...

und dann für die Hälfte vom Geld in UK ordern 

(Hoffentlich liest kein Online-Händler mit )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (16. Februar 2010)

Oder einfach weiter verkaufen, wenns nicht passt.


----------



## Martina H. (16. Februar 2010)

> Lösungsvorschlag:
> Erst mal hier bestellen
> http://www.endurasport.de/afterbuy/s...x?shopid=11079
> anprobieren, wieder zurückschicken...
> ...



... das werde ich ganz bestimmt nicht machen 


... dann schon eher das: 



> Oder einfach weiter verkaufen, wenns nicht passt.



naja, der Herr vom Shop hat sich noch nicht wegen der  Alternativen Zahlungsmöglichkeiten gemeldet - ich hab heut gleich nochmal gemailt :  nerv  :

Bestellen werde ich die Gridlock im Männer S und entweder die Singletrack oder die Humvee in 3/4 Länge. Kann mir jmd. den Unterschied im Material beschreiben? Ich möchte keine die so "steif, raschelig und plastemäßig" rüberkommt und aus den Angaben "Nylon" bzw "Cordura" geht das ja nicht genau hervor. Die Humvee hat den Vorteil der Innenhose - da brauche ich eh' noch ein paar von - und so hätt ich gleich 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe...

Grüße

M.


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2010)

Einen Vergleich kann ich nicht liefern, aber zumindest die Singletrack ist überhaupt nicht steif und raschelig.


----------



## Martina H. (17. Februar 2010)

... so der Herr aus dem Shop hat sich gemeldet:

Leider nur Kreditkarten, jetzt muss ich mich mal umsehen wer mir seine gibt , die Preise sind einfach zu gut.

Grüße

und Danke für Hilfe

M.

PS: Scylla, sehen wir uns im Juni im Harz?


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2010)

Schade das mit den Kreditkarten... ich hab auch keine. Dann muss ich mal meinen Freund bequatschen 



> PS: Scylla, sehen wir uns im Juni im Harz?


Jep! Hab mich schon endgültig angemeldet 
Freu mich drauf!


----------



## ZeFlo (20. Februar 2010)

kann die sachen uneingeschränkt empfehlen. 
die damengrössen sind etwas reichlich bemessen nach meinem dafürhalten.
xs ist 36+ und die trägerin sollte über 160 gross sein  und s eher 38+, 
zumindest bei den trikots.

meine kurze mit wms singltrack shorts in xs






zwei kürzere, einmal singletrack shorts und laser gilet in xs, und einmal singletrack 3/4 in s,  beim nachtanken ... 






ich selber hab die singletrack shorts in kurz und 3/4, fs260 shirts, fs260 bibshorts und 3/4 bib, merino tshirt. 

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (20. Februar 2010)

... schön, das man mal Bilder (keine Katalogbilder)  von den Hosen sieht. Danke dafür! 

Wenn ihr soviel davon habt, müßt Ihr ja wohl zufrieden sein 


Dann habe ich ja richtig bestellt. Wollte erst Frauen M nehmen, habe dann aber die Humvee 3/4 einmal in Männer S und einmal in Frauen S bestellt. Eine ist dann über - wer also Interesse hat, kann sich ja melden - zurück nach England schicke ich sie eh' nicht. 

Grüße

M.


----------

